# Qu'y at 'il de + mignon que ça ?????



## fleurette (3 Août 2004)

le poudou du sud...... :love:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2004)

On en mangerait... :love:


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On en mangerait... :love:


Ouais, avec une bonne sauce au vin rouge et quelques pommes rissolés.


----------



## fleurette (3 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, avec une bonne sauce au vin rouge et quelques pommes rissolés.


sadiques !!!!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Non ... Gourmets !  

PS : Meuh oui qu'il est mignon, on taquine !


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (3 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, avec une bonne sauce au vin rouge et quelques pommes rissolés.


sauce veneur et groseille pas mal non plus


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

ben ça :


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben ça :



Noooooooon criminel, ça ça se cuisine avec une sauce vin blanc+oignons perlés+lardon accompagné d'une pollenta. Y en a vraiment qui savent pas cuisiner


----------



## jpmiss (3 Août 2004)

Sur google images en tappant "mignon" comme mot clé j'ai obtenu ca:






  Difficile de faire plus mignon puisqu'il s'agit de Bernard MIGNON!!!


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Noooooooon criminel, ça ça se cuisine avec une sauce vin blanc+oignons perlés+lardon accompagné d'une pollenta. Y en a vraiment qui savent pas cuisiner


Parle pour toi ! Je garde ma recette ! (Mais je suis d'accord pour les oignons et les lardons).
J'imagines simplement que dans ta région, ils savent pas faire de bon vin rouge, c'est pour çà ...


----------



## fleurette (3 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sur google images en tappant "mignon" comme mot clé j'ai obtenu ca:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'aime pas la couleur de ses poils, par contre, quand on sait que la première cause de mortalité du poudou du sud, c'est la crise cardiaque, y a de quoi réfléchir..... :mouais:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



sauce vin blanc+oignons perlés+lardon accompagné d'une pollenta ???


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2004)

*JE VOUS DEMANDE DE VOUS ARRETER !*


----------



## jpmiss (3 Août 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *JE VOUS DEMANDE DE VOUS ARRETER !*


 Pfyouyouyou ca fout les chocottes ce truc là :affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *JE VOUS DEMANDE DE VOUS ARRETER !*


 :affraid: Caramba, DocEvil a muté  :affraid:


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On en mangerait... :love:




j'en prend un morceau


----------



## kisco (3 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en prend un morceau



et voilà y en a déjà plus, c'est malin de pas en laisser pour les autres !!
et ton régime mackie alors!


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (3 Août 2004)

la mignon attitude


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

Comme dirait supermoquette, il y a des choses bien plus mignonnes encore, mais la charte m'interdit de les montrer.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ta charte, là, elle s'applique aux messages privés ??



En tout cas pas sur iChat


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas pas sur iChat



Voyou !


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *JE VOUS DEMANDE DE VOUS ARRETER !*


 En tout cas il a la tête de l'emploi :rateau:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas il a la tête de l'emploi :rateau:


 :mouais: pô mangeable :sick:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Je dirais plutôt pas très digeste, il doit avoir la peau épaisse et une chair assez...  disons... peu fraîche  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais plutôt pas très digeste, il doit avoir la peau épaisse et une chair assez...  disons... peu fraîche  :rateau:



j'aime bien  la fraîcheur de tes posts   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien  la fraîcheur de tes posts   :love:


 Merci, j'essaie de les édulcorer :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais plutôt pas très digeste, il doit avoir la peau épaisse et une chair assez...  disons... peu fraîche  :rateau:


 je voulais dire, même en ragout 



:love: y'a comme un esprit grivois qui flotte dans l'air du bar ces jours ci :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Narf quoi! :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Merci, j'essaie de les édulcorer :love: :love: :love:



on en reparle en privé  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf quoi! :love:



Oui... Narf. :love:  



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> on en reparle en privé  :love:



L'est chaud le Mackie.


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Chaud comme la braise! :rateau:

Je l'attends toujours hein  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Narf. :love:
> 
> 
> 
> L'est chaud le Mackie.



je ventile la


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je ventile la



Tu tombes le futal?...


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Nan, le boxer en cotton    :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Nan, le boxer en cotton    :rateau:



Celui avec marqué OS X dessus?  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Nan, le boxer en cotton    :rateau:



ça c'est en privé


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Celui avec marqué OS X dessus?  :love:  :rateau:


 nan, juste un X, pourquoi


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Narf! :love:


----------



## Cillian (3 Août 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *JE VOUS DEMANDE DE VOUS ARRETER !*



Vous l'avez essayé faisandé, il paraît que la décomposition apporte une saveur particulière.


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Euh... ça je sais pas trop... 

Personnellement, je ne fais que dans la chair fraîche  :love: :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euh... ça je sais pas trop...
> 
> Personnellement, je ne fais que dans la chair fraîche  :love: :rateau:



Le swiss a très bon goût paraît-il...   

_Qu'est-ce que je raconte moi..._    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Euh :rose: :rose: :rose: hum  :love:




PS tout le monde  :love: : 900 posts ça mérite bien un tit coup d'boule  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

:rose: OOOoooh :love: comme :love: c'est :love: mignon :love: 900 :love: posts :love:


----------



## Cillian (4 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> PS tout le monde  :love: : 900 posts ça mérite bien un tit coup d'boule  :rateau:



Essais non transfomé (je manque sûrement d'entrainement  )



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Essais non transfomé (je manque sûrement d'entrainement  )


 les BOOOUuuules  :affraid:


----------



## Cillian (4 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> les BOOOUuuules  :affraid:



beau coup :casse:


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

Moi j'ai le filet mignon a vous proposer sinon : 






C'est mignon et au moins ca cale le bide


----------



## fleurette (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai le filet mignon a vous proposer sinon :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


râââââh, t'as vomi dessus ou quoi ?!!!!!! :hein:


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

c'est la sauce aux echalottes


----------



## fleurette (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est la sauce aux echalottes


c'est vrai que la sauce aux échalottes c'est pas trop flatteur....mais c'est trop bon !


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

c'est sur, mais suffit d'imaginer la saveur pour avoir les papilles qui se mettent a bosser


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Moi le filet mignon je le prépare au thym et à la créme fraiche.


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

J'aime bien la béarnaise avec des frites :love:


----------



## fleurette (4 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la béarnaise avec des frites :love:


t'es du style bearnaise tiède ou froide ????


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

C'est un peu lourd çà ma petite cochonne adorée.  :love: 
Faudra que je t'apprennes à alléger tes plats (sans produits allégés ! ). 
Tiens vais me faire des oeufs en moeurette ce soir, çà fait longtemps. (j'avais dit pas lourd ? ).


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Chaude hein la Béarnaise, j'aime pas les sauces froides, beurk  

Ca refroidirait les frites


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

fleurette a dit:
			
		

> t'es du style bearnaise tiède ou froide ????


Elle est froide avant, puis tiède quand elle est sur les frites !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est la sauce aux echalottes



Dans mes bras. Huh en fait non


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bars. Huh en fait non


 Tes bars esillent ??


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Non je pense que d'un seul coup il vient de réaliser dans les bras de qui il se jetait ! 
Et en plus juste après la sauce à l'échalotte, bonjour les odeurs !


----------



## fleurette (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu lourd çà ma petite cochonne adorée.  :love:
> Faudra que je t'apprennes à alléger tes plats (sans produits allégés ! ).
> Tiens vais me faire des oeufs en moeurette ce soir, çà fait longtemps. (j'avais dit pas lourd ? ).


bas les pattes mon porcinet....., de toute façon, je préfère les frites...natures. :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

As tu seulement gouté une fois les oeufs en moeurette ? 

C'est un pur délice typiquement bourguignon. 
Feu maitre Loiseau, en son restaurant "La Côte d'Or" à Saulieu, en préparait une version qu'on venait gouter du monde entier (et même on y vient toujours, son restaurant lui ayant survécu). 
En gros, on fait cuire des oeufs dans une sauce au vin rouge, avec plein d'oignons et de lardons, et quelques aromates. On savoure le tout avec des croutons de pain grillés à l'ail. 
Mais bon, on fait plus léger comme plat !


----------



## golf (4 Août 2004)

Ouh ouh, je suis à la bonne adresse là ?  ​


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Non Roselyne, ici on parle de bon gôut. 
Allez plutôt vous préparer pour votre rendez-vous galant, avec le sieur Bassman himself.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> As tu seulement gouté une fois les oeufs en moeurette ?
> 
> C'est un pur délice typiquement bourguignon.
> Feu maitre Loiseau, en son restaurant "La Côte d'Or" à Saulieu, en préparait une version qu'on venait gouter du monde entier (et même on y vient toujours, son restaurant lui ayant survécu).
> ...



slurp t'as pas une recette plus détaillée?


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Ben tu passes à la maison ce soir, et tu goutes. 

Sinon tu peux regarder çà : http://www.ville-semur-en-auxois.fr/recette00010266.html

Y a aussi le jambon à la nuitonne qui est pas mauvais. (jambon cuit pendant 5 heures dans un Nuits St Georges)


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu passes à la maison ce soir, et tu goutes.
> 
> Sinon tu peux regarder çà : http://www.ville-semur-en-auxois.fr/recette00010266.html
> 
> Y a aussi le jambon à la nuitonne qui est pas mauvais. (jambon cuit pendant 5 heures dans un Nuits St Georges)



merci trop bon ce truc, j'en bave déjà
 :love:


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Si tu manques de recettes n'hésite pas !


----------



## fleurette (5 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> As tu seulement gouté une fois les oeufs en moeurette ?
> 
> C'est un pur délice typiquement bourguignon.
> Feu maitre Loiseau, en son restaurant "La Côte d'Or" à Saulieu, en préparait une version qu'on venait gouter du monde entier (et même on y vient toujours, son restaurant lui ayant survécu).
> ...


ça a l'air vachement bon, mais on peut pas mettre autre chose que de l'oeuf dedans (chuis allergique !!!!)


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2004)

fleurette a dit:
			
		

> ça a l'air vachement bon, mais on peut pas mettre autre chose que de l'oeuf dedans (chuis allergique !!!!)


De la cervelle de poudou du sud

  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2004)

c'est dommage que ce soit moche, Semur. Pour aller souvent à Flée, Semur me déprime en comparaison d'Avallon et de la vallée du Cousin.

bon, on va bouffer Hurrican ?  j'amène du Chateau Grenouille si t'offre le casse-croute !


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Du Chateau-Grenouille ?
Bah, tant qu'à faire, je crois qu'un Mazy-Chambertin irait mieux avec les oeufs. 
Je dois en avoir encore quelques bouteilles en 1983. 

PS pour l'allergique  :
Non la recette traditionelle se prépare avec des oeufs, mais on peut faire une viande comme çà.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est dommage que ce soit moche, Semur. Pour aller souvent à Flée, Semur me déprime en comparaison d'Avallon et de la vallée du Cousin.
> 
> bon, on va bouffer Hurrican ?  j'amène du Chateau Grenouille si t'offre le casse-croute !



Mais oh, c'est moi qu'il avait invité pour les oeufs en moeurette, l'autre hé


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Ah au fait ... ils étaient délicieux.


----------



## fleurette (5 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> De la cervelle de poudou du sud
> 
> :rateau:


argh !, un poudivore, je m'en DOUTAIS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

fleurette a dit:
			
		

> argh !, un poudivore, je m'en DOUTAIS !!!!!!!!!!


Tu préfères un Fleurettivore?


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Et d'abord fleurette ... comme la crème que je met dans ma béchamel pour adoucir certains légumes en gratin ?


----------



## fleurette (5 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et d'abord fleurette ... comme la crème que je met dans ma béchamel pour adoucir certains légumes en gratin ?


Non môssieuh, je n'utilise que de la crême bien épaisse à 40% de matière grasse (ben oui, je suis normande !)


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

Oh la vache !


----------



## fleurette (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oh la vache !


pffffff, trop facile....., t'es breton peut-être ?


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oh la vache !


 Normande bien entendu !  


Et vive la crème épaisse ! Là je suis d'accord.


----------

